# How many bowls do you smoke per day/week?



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm curious how much our members here smoke. I know it varies considerably, but would like to see just out of curiousity.

1) How many bowls do you average per day (or if not daily then per week)?

2) Do you smoke throughout day or only perhaps in the evening after a long days work?

3) Do you always have a pipe with you or do you primarily smoke at home?

As for me... I smoke daily (I skip a day now and then if busy, etc but I smoke a pipe almost daily), but on work days it's usually only one bowl per day which I relight a number of times throughout the evening after coming home from work. On weekends i smoke probably two bowls per day I'd guess. I ride a motorcycle the majority of the time so haven't figured out how to smoke while on the bike, lol, but when I do drive the truck I take a pipe with me alot of the time to enjoy a smoke as i drive.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Workdays I usually have a large bowl that I smoke throughout the day with another at night. 

Days off normally see 3-4 bowls, usually starting with a cigar in the monring.


----------



## Deriffe (Jul 27, 2004)

I usually smoke 3 or 4 full bowls a day during the week. If I'm working outside on the weekends, I'll have a bowl or two. Once I'm done working in the yard, I'll have a good cigar and relax. p

I always have a pipe with me.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

2 or 3 everyday,,plus one cigar.

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I would love to be able to smoke (pipe or cigar) at work. I smoke probably 5-8 bowls a week and about 3-5 cigars a week. More cigars if there's a herf.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm still not in a pattern with my pipes. I smoke between 1 and 8 bowls a day according to what I'm doing.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Bowls per week? I usually have at least one a day. If I'm working the day shift or am off, I have about 2 or 3. If I'm working the night shift, one on my way to work. I usually come home too tired and crawl right into bed if I'm on the night shift.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

you lucky people. im lucky to get one a fortnight in right now with the crazy school schedule. doesnt help that if you go out after 9 you have to go to the front desk when you come back in and they get really pissed if you smoke near any door (which so happens to be where anything you could sit on is located). Saturday i should get one or two in though.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

I generally start a bowl in the morning and finish it afternoon. I'll have a good sized smoke in the evening and may follow it with another. For the week i would guess anywhere from 10 to 15. (I work most of Saturday and Sunday so I'm lucky to get a couple of smokes over the weekend.)p


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

I typically try to smoke four bowls per day.... :bl


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

for the past couple months, less than a bowl a day, sometimes only a few a week.
normally, i would smoke 2-3 a day, so from 14-20 a week.

right now, in non-smoking hotels/rooms and having sinus issues, not smoking much at all. really need to, maybe it'll make me feel a lot better, who knows. it can't hurt more than all the medicine that i'm taking that doesn't work. so, throw in a youngs double chocolate stout, some "island itch" drink that's pure alchohol, and all that medicine, you'd think i'd feel better... but i'm not.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Only smoke at night when I'm home. It's a nice way to end the day. That means once per day, at a pace of about 5-6 times a week.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I usually average 3-6 a day. I can smoke in my building at work so thats when I do most of my smoking with at least one at home before bedtime. The youngest of my two children is finally in school all day and when I get home from work I have an hour to myself so thats relax and smoke tiime for me.


----------



## KnightKrusher (Jan 4, 2006)

Well most days 2-3 bowls, but on a day when I am reading and at home all day 5-7 bowls. If I am outside doing yard work I go with a cigar and that will cut me back a bowl or so.p:ss


----------



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm erratic too, but it's due to the fact that I keep several humidors (with cigars) at home and I cannot smoke at work (work is 8-6:30). If you have a job that allows you to smoke, make sure you pour libations. In this area, legislation has made it to where there are few public places to smoke any more, so I'm obliged to wait until I get home.

I tried smoking in the car, but I drive a stick and can't tamp/relight as nececcary. Also, I lost some pipes doing this...they walked off the front of my seat.

To answer the question:
If I work: 1-3 bowls in the evening
If I don't: 1 in the morning, one about lunch time if I'm home and 1-3 in the evenings.

Of course this will vary as I smoke more cigars or am called away from home. It seems like I'm always breaking in a few pipes (breaking in a bulldog Kildare from Peterson at the moment), so I tend to smoke at least a half bowl if I'm free.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

to show my range, up until yesterday i had smoked once in two weeks...yesterday I had 8 whil sitting out on the porch after the game. I need more pipes now.


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

Having only one briar and one cheap meer at the moment, I smoke fairly infequently. I bought the meer with the intention to smoke more regularly but I've not really taken to it as I had initially hoped. At the moment I have more tobacco than pipes to smoke it all in. Curse being a student.
I don't think that I smoked more than 5 bowls during August.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I usually have either a cigar or a bowl everyday, so it kind of depends on my mood. I guess I smoke my pipes more than cigars now though, so probably 4 or so a week...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Ultravox said:


> Having only one briar and one cheap meer at the moment, I smoke fairly infequently. I bought the meer with the intention to smoke more regularly but I've not really taken to it as I had initially hoped. At the moment I have more tobacco than pipes to smoke it all in. Curse being a student.
> I don't think that I smoked more than 5 bowls during August.


If you only have one briar then smoke out of it every day until you get more. Sometimes you can't afford to be technical. I have enough things to think about and I tried doing the "this pipe for that tobacco" and "once every three days" things but it was taking all the fun out of smoking, so I said heck with it and now I do what I what, smoke what I want in whatever pipe I want as frequently as I want. Now its fun again.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

:tpd: If it does develop an off-putting taste, just clean it out with a bit of bourbon or scotch and you should be fine.


----------

